# Kayak fishing destin



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm looking for some advice on the best place and techniques for kayak fishing around destin. Staying at the maraville community in the middle of the choctawhatchee bay and the gulf. Topsail hill state park is right down the street. I have 4 8ft+ surf rods and some smaller rods for casting sabiki rigs. I've heard some people paddling out and casting to the third bar and paddling back in. I also thought about paddling out there and casting some lures in the deeper troughs. Another option was to go out into the bay but I don't have any experience with bay fishing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I'm an avid whitewater kayaker and know the danger involved so thanks in advance for the safety warnings!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Without GPS and numbers for spots, you're limited. Right now the tarpon are starting to move through. Just so happens that tops'l is a great spot to target them, and you need minimal tackle. Catch bait with sabiki and put bait on 60-80# flouro tied to a 7or8/0 circle hook, and drift just outside where green turns to darker water. When they roll, try to get a bait in front. You can also catch mackerel the same way, just use 30-40# wire instead of flouro...if you hook a tarpon, you will not soon forget it. Or you could go for trout and reds...not nearly as exciting. Good luck!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

If you do have a GPS, there are *plenty* of public numbers for Destin online, just use the almighty google.


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Thanks*

Im more looking to target fish that I can eat. A Tarpon would be awesome, I'd be afraid that thing would drag me out to sea haha. I was thinking mackeral, sea trout, and redfish. I would probably not want to paddle out farther than the third sandbar. 

Most of the time I will be fishing from the shore with friends, I just thought it might be cool to try and paddle out and catch something bigger.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

There's only 2 bars, one a few yds out, and another 100yds or so out...that's why I suggested tarpon, biggest fish that swims right down the bar. You can catch Spanish in the same water to eat. Believe it or not, trout and reds will be harder to target this time of year. If you want to give it a try, go to hogtown bayou, down county rd 393, launch at ramp and hit all the points leading to bay. Top water like a spook or skitter walk early, gold spoon and swim baits when it gets bright...or shrimp, but get ready to feed the choffers...


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

Cool thanks a lot! I know I can always go to the jetties and try for some redfish, but its always really crowded. I'll give it a shot. 

What fish from the shore would you say are biting right now? Whiting? I'd really like pompano but I don't think its the right time of the year.


----------



## Drauka (Aug 1, 2012)

try Hogtown early, been hearing people are catching a few early but the bite stopping by 8am or so.

if surf fishing and you want to try for pompano paddle out with a rig and set it just past the second sand bar, preferably with a send flea

I don't kayak so I relly on walking a line out and casting as far as I can, always get skunked by the guys in the yaks paddling out past the second bar.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

I am at maravilla now also..kings are out there just past the last bar. Brother caught a 40 lb two days ago 1/2 mile out. If u see blue kayak or lime green ask us and we will give u some king. Our frig is full


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Also.lots of whiting in the surf...catch some sand fleas use them as bait if that June grass has finally moved out


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Yes!*



Drauka said:


> try Hogtown early, been hearing people are catching a few early but the bite stopping by 8am or so.
> 
> if surf fishing and you want to try for pompano paddle out with a rig and set it just past the second sand bar, preferably with a send flea
> 
> I don't kayak so I relly on walking a line out and casting as far as I can, always get skunked by the guys in the yaks paddling out past the second bar.


Awesome. Thats what i was hoping to hear. I'll catch some sand fleas and put it out past the second bar. Is it hard to figure out where the breaks are in the second sandbar? I guess I just need to look where the waves aren't breaking.


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Kings*



fishheadspin said:


> I am at maravilla now also..kings are out there just past the last bar. Brother caught a 40 lb two days ago 1/2 mile out. If u see blue kayak or lime green ask us and we will give u some king. Our frig is full


Cool, I'll be down there saturday. How long are you guys staying? I'll have a 9.5 foot red prijon kayak and a small green jackson playboat.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Leaving Saturday......sorry....caught kings anywhere from green water on the bar out half mile. Buy a few sabikis...bait is everywhere..mainly lays....but some cigs too. Standard king rig will get u bit but red white dusters and pink and getting hit good too.

Unfortunately June grass moved in thick so surf fishing is out of question for now....but tons of.whiting here and have seen several bull reds and couple sharks. Also some monster ladyfish n the surf if u want some fun


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Grass*



fishheadspin said:


> Leaving Saturday......sorry....caught kings anywhere from green water on the bar out half mile. Buy a few sabikis...bait is everywhere..mainly lays....but some cigs too. Standard king rig will get u bit but red white dusters and pink and getting hit good too.
> 
> Unfortunately June grass moved in thick so surf fishing is out of question for now....but tons of.whiting here and have seen several bull reds and couple sharks. Also some monster ladyfish n the surf if u want some fun


So a standard pompano rig with a pyramid weight is going to get caught up in the grass? I plan on kayaking out past the second bar, will the grass be that far out?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

tdock14 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on the best place and techniques for kayak fishing around destin. Staying at the maraville community in the middle of the choctawhatchee bay and the gulf. Topsail hill state park is right down the street. I have 4 8ft+ surf rods and some smaller rods for casting sabiki rigs. I've heard some people paddling out and casting to the third bar and paddling back in. I also thought about paddling out there and casting some lures in the deeper troughs. Another option was to go out into the bay but I don't have any experience with bay fishing. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm an avid whitewater kayaker and know the danger involved so thanks in advance for the safety warnings!


I have two Kayakes but never really fish from them. You mentioned the danger of going in Gulf. Can I ask what are the dangers you refer to, besides flipping over?

Just in case I take it in the Gulf.

Thanks


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

Dangers....mainly the pink freakin parasail boat!!! Dude does not care if your there. I wear orange hat and lifejacket and have orange cooler...no way he can not see me but still comes within 15 yards of us wide open....other then that be cautious in the surf coming in....also sharks are around just try not give them too many excuses to hang around.

Yes anything fished from shore is going to get engulfed in the grass. It got thicker all day now .it goes all the way to the second bar...wind and surf picked up today so it may push it in.doubt it though....


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

Outside9 said:


> I have two Kayakes but never really fish from them. You mentioned the danger of going in Gulf. Can I ask what are the dangers you refer to, besides flipping over?
> 
> Just in case I take it in the Gulf.
> 
> Thanks


The point was just to let ppl know I knew the risks and am a strong paddler. Like the last guy said, flipping over, getting pushed out to sea by the current, sharks. That sort of thing.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was just making sure I knew what to be aware of if I ever take on of them in the ocean. I play around in the bay some around mid bay bridge.


----------



## tdock14 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Success!*

Caught a 30 inch king this morning. I know it's not huge. But it's my first king and she fought hard. Almost got eaten by dolphins chasing it. I need a good recipe now!


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

i suggest smoking it, or if you cant smoke it make fried king balls


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

search ms pats king dip.....it is fan freakin tastic...


I told you they were out there...good job.... how far out were you?? what did it hit??

welcome to the addiction


----------

